# Help with upcoming Destin trip.



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Staying at Harbor Landing in 2 weeks and keeping the boat at the dock in Destin Harbor. Can you guys give me the name of a few public wrecks within 10 miles of Destin that I can put the kids on some fish. Thanks for your help.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

http://fishingdestinguide.com/GPSnumbers-DESTIN.html

Check that out. All you should need. That's what I use. But then again I never catch anything. Lol


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> http://fishingdestinguide.com/GPSnumbers-DESTIN.html
> 
> Check that out. All you should need. That's what I use. But then again I never catch anything. Lol



Bingo!! Everything you need right there. If you don't want to/don't know how to catch bait, buy a box of frozen cigar minnow's.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Or just buy $10-20 worth of bait from the bait boats.


----------

